# LAN-Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC



## Doisac (5. Dezember 2019)

*LAN-Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*

Hey Leute,

ich versuche mich mal kurz zu fassen, ic h habe seit zwei Tagen wieder Internetprobleme und verliere jede Minute für wenige Sekunden das Internet und werde dabei jedes mal im Browser auf eine Seite geschickt von wegen "Ooops". Ich hatte gedacht vielleicht ist mein Router kaputt und schloss deshalb meinen PC direkt über das Modem an, jedoch leuchtet komischerweise das Lan Kabel hinten rot am Stecker wenn ich es reinstecke und  dann ist gar kein Internet mehr da wo es hingegen beim anderen Kabel vom Router grün leuchtet und wenigstens ein bischen Internet durch kommt. 

Meine Frage aber, wieso leuchtet das Kabel am Stecker rot und das andere grün? Beide Kabel funktionieren logischerweise aber ich hab noch nie gesehen dass die kleine LED am PC Stecker rot leuchten kann. 

mfg


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lan Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*

Wie hat die LED denn sonst geleuchtet? Prinzipiell können die Hersteller da beliebige LEDs verbauen. Oft sind auch zwei verbaut. Eine für die Verbindung und eine für die Übertragungsanzeige.


----------



## Doisac (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lan Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie hat die LED denn sonst geleuchtet? Prinzipiell können die Hersteller da beliebige LEDs verbauen. Oft sind auch zwei verbaut. Eine für die Verbindung und eine für die Übertragungsanzeige.



Also prinzipiell blinkt es orange wo der Stecker direkt drinnen steckt und unter dem Stecker direkt am PC selber leuchtet eine grüne LED auf. So bin ich es auch gewöhnt, stecke ich jedoch das andere Lan Kabel rein leuchtet die LED am PC die sonst grün leuchtet rot und ich bekomme keine Verbindung. Stecke ich das Lan Kabel was rot leuchtet in einen Router und verbinde dann mit einem anderen Lan Kabel vom Router meinen PC dann funktioniert das Internet  (so einigermaßen momentan)


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lan Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*

Was für Kabel sind es denn? Also welche Cat-Stufe?


----------



## Malkolm (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lan Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*

Ist das wieder so ein Gamer-Ding? Leuchtende Kabel...irgendwo hörts doch auch mal auf. Bling-bling hier bling-bling da. Mein matt graues Kabel sieht zwar nicht doll aus, funktioniert aber.


----------



## robbe (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Lan Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Ist das wieder so ein Gamer-Ding? Leuchtende Kabel...irgendwo hörts doch auch mal auf. Bling-bling hier bling-bling da. Mein matt graues Kabel sieht zwar nicht doll aus, funktioniert aber.



Ich glaub du hast hier was falsch verstanden. 


Tendenziell würd ich ja vermuten, Kabel defekt.


----------



## 9maddin9 (6. Dezember 2019)

*LAN-Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*

Hast du mehrere Kabel schon probiert? Haben andere Geräte im Netzwerk auch Probleme mit der Verbindung? (Bzw. Gibts überhaupt welche?)

Edit: welchen Router hast du? Treten dir Probleme auch im WLAN auf?

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matusalem (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: LAN-Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*

Am besten im Handbuch nachlesen was die Bedeutung der Farbe rot für diese LED ist. Das kann die Anzeige für eine bestimmte ausgehandelte Datenrate sein oder auch das auf unterster physischer Ebene keine Verbindung besteht. 

Auf Ethernet Ebene kann eine funktionierende Verbindung zwischen Modem und PC aufgebaut werden. Aber bezüglich Internetverbindung funktioniert das direkte Anschließen eines PC ohne weiteres gar nicht, da halt die Routerfunktionen fehlen  (PPPoE, DHCP, usw.) .


----------



## Doisac (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: LAN-Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für Kabel sind es denn? Also welche Cat-Stufe?



Das kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wo steht denn die Cat-Stufe am Lan Kabel? Ist aufjedenfall schon etwas älter. 




9maddin9 schrieb:


> Hast du mehrere Kabel schon probiert? Haben andere Geräte im Netzwerk auch Probleme mit der Verbindung? (Bzw. Gibts überhaupt welche?)
> 
> Edit: welchen Router hast du? Treten dir Probleme auch im WLAN auf?



Also das Modem steht in einer anderen Etage in der Wohnung meiner Mutter, von dort aus geht ein Kabel quer durchs Haus durch die Wände in meine Etage in mein Router D-Link Dir615 welcher dann auch das WLAN ausstrahlt und das Internet verteilt per Kabel in meinen PC und meine Xbox und der Fernseher ist per Wlan drin. So funktionierte das Internet immer einwandfrei, seit drei Tagen verschwindet es jetzt aber immer für ein paar Sekunden. Darum habe ich versucht mein Router erstmal auszuschließen aus diesem Kreis und habe das Kabel was quer durchs Haus geht vom Modem aus direkt in mein PC gesteckt um zu gucken ob der Router rumspinnt. Mach ich das jedoch dann kommt gar kein Internet mehr am PC an und es leuchtet wie gesagt rot hinten am Stecker. Dabei sollte das Kabel ja eigentlich heile sein weil es überträgt ja das Internet, wenn ich es in Router stecke. Ich habe auch mal das Modem für 3 Minuten ausgeschaltet ob das hilft aber Fehlanzeige. 


Kann man hier Bilder anhängen? Ansonsten ( https://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachments/il-jpg.602249/ ) so sieht es bei mir aus, es leuchtet einfach rot wenn ich das Kabel reinstecke obwohl das Kabel funktioniert, was hat das denn zu bedeuten? Ich wusste gar nicht dass die LED rot leuchten kann. Habt ihr sowas denn schon mal gesehen? Leuchtet es bei euch normalerweise auch grün und blinkt orange?


----------



## DKK007 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: LAN-Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*

Dann stimmt vielleicht einfach die IP am PC nicht.


----------



## 9maddin9 (7. Dezember 2019)

*AW: LAN-Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*

Wenn bei deiner Mutter ihrem Router kein Internet geht, gibts die IP zweimal bzw. macht die Konfig von Router zu Router Probleme wenn dann deiner fehlt. Hatte auch einmal einen ähnlichen Fall, das sich zwei Router mit meinen WLan Geräten nicht "gemocht" hatten und jedesmal die IP doppelt vergeben wurde, wenn man das eine Netz verlassen hatte.

Welchen "Hauptrouter" wird verwendet?


----------



## Doisac (13. Dezember 2019)

*AW: LAN-Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*

Ich hab alles mögliche versucht und umgesteckt etc. bis ich zu dem Schluss gekommen bin das einfach das Modem ein weg hat. Deshalb bin ich in die Stadt und habe bei Vodafone ein neues beantragt welches auch schnell da war. Welches auch selbst Wlan fähig ist und auch viel mehr Leistung empfangen kann. Und gleich von 30k auf 200k aufrüsten konnte für sogut wie nichts. Mein D-link hab ich aus der Leitung gehauen und das Kabel jetzt erstmal direkt in meinen PC und alles andere über Wlan drin. Lustigerweise leuchtet das Kabel am PC immer noch rot aber es läuft. Anscheinend leuchtet der PC je nach Kabel anders bunt?! 

Aber im Fazit funktioniert jetzt alles!

Danke euch für eure Antworten, wirklich lobenswert das Forum hier


----------



## DKK007 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: LAN-Kabel leuchtet rot statt grün am PC*

Dann ist das Win-Win-Win.


----------

